# Cute boys at Tajon



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Check them out: http://tajonmaltese.com/puppies/puppies.html


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

they are adorable!! tammy's malts are gorgeous. i bet they'll go fast!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I'll take all three!!!! LOL! Hasn't there been the cutest malts lately for sale. They all are just to die for!!!!!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Feb 3 2010, 05:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881272


> I'll take all three!!!! LOL! Hasn't there been the cutest malts lately for sale. They all are just to die for!!!!![/B]


They are all adorable!!!!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Cute!! I love the Pawsi/Delite pup!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

These puppies are gorgeous. I would love to have any of them...but I really love Buzz Girly Girl boy- and he's only 1K and already neutered and 1000% beautiful!! wow- if I lived in the US, I would be very very tempted by him!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

so cute! :Sooo cute:


----------



## twoleeighs (Nov 1, 2008)

I would love to take all of them home!!! Especially the two on the left! Love them. I just sent a txt to dh to tell him that our daughter wants one for her birthday this week! somehow, I just don't see him going for that...he's not a big fan of Vivi, since she doesn't like to tell us when she needs to go potty, she just goes to a different room...ICK! But, we're working on it...still.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Looking at the pictures of these adorable puppies just make me get puppy fever. :biggrin:


----------

